# HONDURAS | Eco-Adventure



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

HONDURAS is an undiscovered ecotourism wonderland, which is home to numerous *national parks, reserves and biospheres.* These protected areas consist of *mangroves, coastal marine reserves, pine forest, rainforest and cloud forest. *These areas are home to a diverse range of tropical flora and fauna. Honduras is the perfect place to hike, raft, kayak, rare amphibians and bird watch, or just explore different eco systems.

Honduras is located at the heart of Central América. It borders Guatemala and El Salvador at the right, and Nicaragua at the left. Honduras has recently had a coup, but it was for a good reason :yes:





The nature of Honduras awaits you.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*
El Carbón Waterfall, Olancho, Honduras




Hidden Port, Tela, Honduras

.
*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*



Cochino Cays, Honduras







Diving and Snorkeling at Cochino Cays, Honduras


.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*
Exploring the Jungle at Pico Bonito National Park, La Ceiba, Honduras



Canopy at Pico Bonito National Park, La Ceiba, Honduras





Rafting at Pico Bonito National Park, La Ceiba, Honduras


.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*
Guanaja Island.


Pulhapanzak Waterfall, Cortés, Honduras

.
*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*








Patuca River





Yojoa Lake (Volcanic formed Lake)


.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*












Shipwreck Dive, Roatán, Honduras

.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*

Shark Dive, Roatán, Honduras


















Whale Shark Dive, Utila, Honduras


.*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

HOLABETO said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one trippy whale.


----------

